# Taping spindles.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We have 4 flights worth of spindle to spray. Bought a bunch of Frog tape and one of our guys went to town.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

How long did that take?

Nice shoes.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Sharp pencil to temple now … anything today but GD balusters!

So CD, I bet you are just waiting for the thread "Anyone got production rates for taping a flight of spindles?" to pop up...


----------



## tat2boss (Jun 2, 2015)

Anyone know how I should bid a taping job??? It's all spindles!!! Jk jk I kid I kid!!!

That's quite the taping job how many cases of frog did u end up going through


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

Seems to me I could have had a couple guys brush them as fast and cheaper than using all that tape. Nice masking job though.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Red dog said:


> Seems to me I could have had a couple guys brush them as fast and cheaper than using all that tape. Nice masking job though.



Ehhh, maybe but then you wouldn't get to play with your new AAA sprayer

Tear it up CD.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

epretot said:


> How long did that take?
> 
> Nice shoes.


3 hours per set of stairs including treads. He was also prepping windows so the stirs could have taken less time.



Red dog said:


> Seems to me I could have had a couple guys brush them as fast and cheaper than using all that tape. Nice masking job though.


We could have but these people are paying extra for spraying.



Jmayspaint said:


> Ehhh, maybe but then you wouldn't get to play with your new AAA sprayer
> 
> I do not know why we waited so long to get this. I love the 395 FP. It took me a couple of minutes to dial it in.
> 
> Tear it up CD.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

tat2boss said:


> Anyone know how I should bid a taping job??? It's all spindles!!! Jk jk I kid I kid!!!
> 
> That's quite the taping job how many cases of frog did u end up going through


To this point 14 rolls of frog tape have been used. We still have one floor to finish prepping.

This is called an upside down house. Kitchen, dining room, living room are on the top floor, bedrooms a floor down.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

All I know is I see a Festool, a nice Graco spray rig, good tape that is well-installed. A hack you are not. Rock on CD!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I need Ben. I got a drip of paint on the new 395 FP.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> I need Ben. I got a drip of paint on the new 395 FP.


He will be soooooo disappointed with you. And no sign of nicely prepared food or a place to dine anywhere in sight. You are a hack!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

SemiproJohn said:


> All I know is I see a Festool, a nice Graco spray rig, good tape that is well-installed. A hack you are not. Rock on CD!


We had the 395 and Titan 700 spraying today. 3 of us, 2 on ceilings 1 on trim.

The 395 is very front heavy then add a 5er, the 700 is much better balanced.


----------



## cjames (Apr 6, 2013)

Probably could have saved some money on tape if you used a paper taper.

I recently did a ton of spindles where HO did not want to see any brush strokes. Previous painters left some nastiness. So we sanded, tape and papered, cut and mini rolled with a mohair 3/16. Looked amazing.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

cjames said:


> Probably could have saved some money on tape if you used a paper taper.
> 
> I recently did a ton of spindles where HO did not want to see any brush strokes. Previous painters left some nastiness. So we sanded, tape and papered, cut and mini rolled with a mohair 3/16. Looked amazing.


The sad part about this is the HO paid extra for this only to have the floor guys get stain on every single piece of trim, on some walls and ceilings. There was no way we were going to cover floors again. Had a talk with the GC and HO and had no choice but to use brushes. So now all trim has light brush marks.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> We have 4 flights worth of spindle to spray. Bought a bunch of Frog tape and one of our guys went to town.


Wow looks like he jumped right on it!


----------

